
The Surprise and Wonder of Early Animation - pseudolus
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/12/30/the-surprise-and-wonder-of-early-animation
======
rahuldottech
Here's a fascinating video in which Walt Disney showcases how his multiplane
camera worked:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=YdHTlUGN1zw](https://youtube.com/watch?v=YdHTlUGN1zw)

Truly incredible.

~~~
Stratoscope
I recommend that video too!

The Walt Disney Family Museum in San Francisco has a multiplane camera you can
see in person:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=walt+disney+family+museum+mu...](https://www.google.com/search?q=walt+disney+family+museum+multiplane+camera&tbm=isch)

and from the filming of Pinocchio:

[https://www.waltdisney.org/blog/machine-imagination-walt-
dis...](https://www.waltdisney.org/blog/machine-imagination-walt-disneys-
pinocchio-and-mulitplane-camera)

 _The scene opens on a foggy evening. The camera pushes through wisps of mist
thick as smoke. A faint light is revealed, hanging over a doorway and dangling
sign, “Red Lobster Inn.” In the background lie ships at dock, hulking masses
nearly shapeless in the fog. The disquieting camera dolly is broken by a
seamless dissolve to inside the building, as Honest John jubilantly sings “An
Actor’s Life For Me.” The camera continues to push forward through a veritable
maze of architecture, woodwork, and cigar smoke. Finally, the image rests on
Honest John, joined by Gideon and the evil Coachman, tucked away in a corner
booth of the establishment._

All done frame by frame on the multiplane.

